# Wii fit help



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I am wanting to get a wii fit (for gentle excercise following a major op) but have no idea who has the best deals around. Basically I am clueless so if anyone knows of a good package or price coulsd they please post it here? Also any reccs of yoga or pilates apps that are suitable for me- I've been told not to do anything cardiovascular so as not to raise my BP too much.

All help & advice is gratefully recieved

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

anyone please


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello   

I got a Wii fit deal a few months back from Toys R Us - everyone I spoke to said they did the best deal and after doing tonnes of researching (Looked at pre-owned, cashback offers etc) Toys R Us still worked out cheaper.  Mine came with Wii, Balance Board, the Wii Fit Plus and Sports Resorts 'games' and the new motion plus sensor.  

The Wii Fit Plus comes with Yoga, but not Pilates and if I'm honest, I thought the Yoga was pretty tough - or maybe I'm just a weed   , however the good thing about it is that you can do as much or as little as you want.  There are lots of other stretching exercises which I've yet to try as I do like the more active apps.  If it's the Yoga you want to concentrate on, I'm sure there are other games you can get and you can buy the yoga accessories to go with them all.


Good luck and hope you're on the mend.


C
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't have much info for you Prof, but I didn't want to read and run.  I was going to have a look on the Wii Fit this afternoon for you - but Isabella is being a bit of an attention seeker today. 

I don't know about the prices in the UK, sorry.  Hopefully someone else will post with a good deal.

Wii Fit does have a Yoga section, but I haven't done much of it, I have no sense of balance and can't concentrate on two things at once (breathing and the exercise).  I usually do the balance games.  I can have a go tomorrow for you and let you know what it is like - a bit late tonight!  Looking at the Yoga on the Wii Fit and the Wii Fit Plus, it looks like all the positions are available on the Plus but on the Wii Fit you have to work to unlock others.

I know there is such a thing as Yoga for the Wii but I haven't got it.  It seems a waste for you to get the Wii Fit or Wii Fit Plus when you can't use a large proportion of it.

I have got something called New U Fitness First but I only brought it last week and haven't had chance to look at it yet.  You can set primary and secondary goals, one of the goals is Flexibility and you can select either Flexibility, Yoga, Polates or Mobility.  I have messed around for you and created a profile who had a primary goal of yoga and a secondary goal of Pilate's.  The plan for day 1 is 20 seconds of 10 different yoga moves (or perhaps they are polates, don't know the difference!).  Again, this is a general fitness programme and a large proportion of things won't be suitable for you.

Hopefully someone will post that has tried the Yoga for the Wii and can give you more info.

Wanted to post to at least let you know that someone was reading!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just looked on Amazon and found "New U Fitness Yoga and Pilates" and "Yoga" both for the Wii.  

Just by looking at the reviews, the New U one has been given the best marks, the Yoga one has been trashed!

Sue


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been thinking about this and I reckon for what you want it for (initially) your best bet would be to go for a pre-loved/owned console and Balance Board.  With most of the packages you do pay for the additional games and the extra parts such as the motion sensors etc.  For just the Wii fit which is what you're after then you're probably not going to use the extras, so to buy separate would be your cheapest overall option.  Pre-owned are all guaranteed for  a year from the larger stores like Game so you'd have the same guarantee as if you were buying new, it's just they might have a scratch on it.  The only thing is you may have to wait for the Wii fit to come into stock, you'll get a console for around £99, they do pre-owned online too.
y
C
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Claie. I've had a look on Ebay & just seen this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250657433579&fromMakeTrack=true

which seems ok & is nea enough for me to collect - what do you think? Seller has 100% feedback too which is good


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Have replied on **, but here are the links to the items I mentioned for you to look at:

Pre-owned Wii: http://www.gamestation.co.uk/Consoles/Wii/_/N-1z13fwiZ1z13fwlZ689/

Brand new Wii Fit Plus and Balance board: http://www.gamestation.co.uk/Games/Wii/Fitness-and-Health/Wii-Fit-Plus-with-Wii-Balance-Board/~r416556/?s=Wii+Fit+Plus+(with+Wii+Balance+Board)

Pre-owned Wii Fit (not plus) and Balance board: http://www.game.co.uk/Wii/Fitness-and-Health/_/N-1z13mmuZ1z13ftiZ689/

The ebay item is OK as a deal however it isn't new so will be the same as a pre-owned. The only thing with going with the options above is that you won't get the Sports game. Also check you can collect - £13.99 is a lot for delivery!

Hope this helps.

Cx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you get one in the end, Prof?

Sue


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

no not yet, only got the insurance money last week. still looking for a good deal!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

hope you manage to find one!  

Sue


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just to update we ow have a wii. WE bought a preloved one from Game but have had to go back twice as we thought the remote was duff but it was actaully the wire to the sensor which was broken! Am now a happy wii owner although haven't connected the board yet & tried any of the wii fit games. 

I'm hoping to get some more games/discs soon so any reccs of good games to get would be great.

Claire thanks so much for all your help & advice on here & on **


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Gill - Well done on finally getting one, sorry to hear your had a mare with the sensor though.  Have you got the Balance board working yet - hopefully as that's so easy to set up you shouldn't have any problems with that?  No idea of games as I've only got the Sports/Sports Island and Wii Fit Plus.  If you've got the Wii Fit Plus, I love the Snowball game - no idea how it would ever keep me fit, but I do find it good fun.  Also take your Wii Fit age with a huge pinch of salt.  I used to go from something silly like 57 to 22 over night.


There is a way to connect with people online, but not sure how to do that (I'm not that technical) maybe one day when we're all a bit more clued up with these things, we'll have an online Wii challenge.   


Love
C
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes it's hooked up with no problem. I've done some of the yoga & the step programme in the training but found it difficult as I only have short legs so the side steps weren't easy (the board is quite wide for little legs). will give the rest a go soon. My wii fit age is rubbiah but that is more to do with my wieght I think :-(


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL! Little legs here too. I can never keep in time with the step thing even though I think I am - never thought to blame it on the legs though.


----------

